#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Nobreak e Bateria Estacionario 48Ah esquentando muito.

## ccbsumare

Pessoal estou com dois produtos novos tirei da caixa.

o nobreak deixei uma semana na energia até ai tudo bem mas quando conectei numa bateria estacionária de 48 Ah por uma hora e meia fiquei asustado. 

Um Nobreak http://accessories.la.dell.com/sna/...s1&sku=008-0384&dgc=ST&cid=261058&lid=4704367
Uma Bateria Estacionária http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...moura-12v-45ah-estacionaria-moura-nobreak-_JM

Bastou deixa Uma hora e meia numa sala com ar condicionado ligado percebi um cheiro muito estranho fui logo na bateria e quando toquei estava pegando fogo (muito quente) toquei no Nobreak o mesmo.

Me restou deligar o Nobreak e desconectar a bateria para não acontecer coisa pior. 

Será que a bateria é muito forte para o nobreak.?

Tenho este nobreak com a mesmo modelo de bateria e fuciona normal já faz algumas semanas.
http://www.buscape.com.br/no-break-s...?pos=32#precos


Abraço

----------


## alexandrecorrea

troque a bateria.. esta ai JA ERA !!

este no-break usa 24v !!! precisa colocar duas baterias em serie !!! por isso ferveu a bateria q voce colocou :P

----------


## rubem

Mas esse APC tem tomada pra bateria externa?

Se não tem, é gambiarra colocar bateria de resistência interna diferente.
O nobreak tem um controle de carga de menos de 2A, faz a carga das 2 baterias internas de 7Ah em 12 horas. Mas plugando bateria de 48Ah o tempo necessário pra tensão subir, e o controlador de carga deixar de mandar corrente alta e passar pro estágio de baixa corrente e alta tensão (Pra equalizar as celulas) é muito maior.

Uma bateria 12V 7Ah comum tem resistencia interna na casa dos 0,03 ohms. Já uma estacionária de 48Ah deve ter algo na casa dos 0,01 ohm, resistencia 3x menor, por isso permite a circulação de uma corrente bem maior (E circuito fornecendo mais corrente é circuito que aquece mais).

Só existe *garantia* de funcionamento ok em nobreak com plug pra bateria externa, o controlador de carga em nobreaks com bateria apenas externa é bem diferente dos modelos com plug pra bateria externa. Onde não existe garantia o negócio é fazer a gambiarra pra testar, mas garantia não tem.
(Especialmente porque a corrente de carga onde não tem plug pra bateria externa é geralmente muito baixa, menos de 1A, que levaria umas 60 horas pra carregar sua bateria)

Esse nobreak SMS do link tem plug pra bateria externa, tem um controlador de carga de, se não me engano, 1,5A (2 dia pra carga completa nessa bateria de 48Ah), ele não tenta sobretensão de 16V pra equalizar as bateria a força (Coisa que o APC vai fazer, pra prolongar a vida das baterias).

Mas você tirou as baterias internas carregadas do APC? Se elas estavam já nuns 13,8V, e a bateria externa recebeu carga por flutuação lá pelos 13,2V, a bateria externa não absorve direito a sobretensão de desequalização que o nobreak vai tentar mandar (Pois leu uma tensão alta, e no auto-teste de inicialização a tensão não caiu, indicando que as baterias estão efetivamente já carregadas), que seriam 15 ou 16V pra equalização.

O que fazer num nobreak preparado pra bateria externa: Plugar apenas a bateria externa, e com uns 12 a 12,5V (Meia carga), deixar o nobreak fazer a carga do jeito dele. Nobreak que tem tomada pra bateria externa não tenta alta tensão de equalização porque não sabe a corrente da bateria, não tenta sobrecorrente no inicio da carga porque se sabe que pode ser plugado nele uma bateria enorme e porcamente dimensionada (Pra um nobreak pequeno) tipo 150Ah.

Nobreak bom faz a carga de acordo com a capacidade das baterias, esse nobreak APC tem 12V 14Ah em baterias, a corrente ideal de início de carga seria uns 1,4A, e a sobretensão pra equalização final seria de uns 140mAh. Já a bateria 48Ah precisaria 4,8A de corrente inicial e equalização a quase 0,5A, são mundos diferentes.

Ou a bateria externa estava vazia? (10V, digamos) Aí o nobreak pode ter dado um boost de 2 ou 3A, a 15V, pra absorção maior até que a bateria atinja uns 11,5V, nas baterias 12V 7Ah originais isso ocorreria em 5 minutos, já numa bateria 48Ah levaria horas!

A APC não tem nenhum nobreak com corrente de carga alta (Tipo 5A, que é o que precisaria pra uma carga DECENTE nessa bateria de 48Ah, cerca de 10% da capacidade nominal), mesmo os modelos dela com tomada pra bateria externa são de corrente baixa de menos de 2A, os modelos de maior capacidade são pra 24, 36 ou 48V (Linhas que ela compartilha com a Delta), 48V 12Ah (576Wh) com corrente de carga de 2A tá ótimo, é muuuuuito melhor isso do que 12V 48Ah (576Wh) pois nesse caso 2A de corrente de carga permite desequalização, calor, e carga demorada. A APC não foca em ambiente com baterias enormes, ela só presta em ambientes com baterias de capacidade de corrente baixa.

("Ah, mas eu tenho um APC e funciona numa bateria de 45Ah"... não é bem por aí, até pilha Rayovak amarelinha serve em nobreak, tem que ver a resistencia interna de CADA bateria, a capaicidade exata de corrente de cada nobreak, a tensão de futuação e esses detalhes tipo boot inicial de alta tensão e alta corrente, ou uma sobretensão no final pra equalizar celulas. Tem que ver pelo lado da *garantia*: Nobreak que não foi feito pra carregar bateria externa grande não tem nenhuma obrigação de fazer isso, o circuito pode ser feito na medida pra uns 7Ah (Ou 10Ah, ou 14Ah, etc) em baterias, não há *garantia* que não haja aquecimento ou desequalização se fizer gambiarra.

----------


## rubem

> troque a bateria.. esta ai JA ERA !!
> 
> este no-break usa 24v !!! precisa colocar duas baterias em serie !!! por isso ferveu a bateria q voce colocou :P


Tem certeza que ele é 24V? Não lembro de nenhum APC soho ou domestico com 24V, só 12V.

----------


## leovoip

Rapaiz uso esse nobreak aqui ó a 8 anos.

http://www.processtec.com.br/prod,id...x0DxoCdrnw_wcB

Pensa num nobreak bão e que aguenta porrada da rede elétrica.

Se eu tiver que comprar outro vai ser igual. E são 4 baterias internas de 18 ah se não me engano, aguentam 3 servidores, 1 switch de 48 portas, conversor de fibra, routerboard, enfim, por umas 4 horas.

Abraços

----------


## LMNET

> Rapaiz uso esse nobreak aqui ó a 8 anos.
> 
> http://www.processtec.com.br/prod,id...x0DxoCdrnw_wcB
> 
> Pensa num nobreak bão e que aguenta porrada da rede elétrica.
> 
> Se eu tiver que comprar outro vai ser igual. E são 4 baterias internas de 18 ah se não me engano, aguentam 3 servidores, 1 switch de 48 portas, conversor de fibra, routerboard, enfim, por umas 4 horas.
> 
> Abraços


O meu é o modelo 2000 ( 2 Kva ), segura dos servidores Dell, 1 2950 e outro 1950, mais alguns equipamentos durante 1 hora e meia, sem problema.
Estou ja procurando outro deste para colocar dentro de casa, refiz a rede eletrica aqui e coloquei as tomadas da televisao, som, video game, tudo para sair de um ponto, ai vou colocar o outro la.
Mais muito bom mesmo este nobreak, foi o melhor que ja usei ate hoje.
Uma solução que uso a mais de 2 anos e nao tenho problema em torre de 12 ou 24v e com carregador de bateria de carro com flutuação, este do mercado livre, com bateria estacionaria, nao tenho nenhum problema

----------


## ccbsumare

Caro Rubens o Nobreak do modelo da APC que estou usando tem tomada para bateria externa veja imagem abaixo.



Segue a ficha técnica do equipamento, mas onde diz que é 12V ou 24V?

Tensão/Voltagem - Bi-Volt 115/127/220V
Cor: Preto
Modelo: Nobreak APC UPS BZ1500Bi-BR 1500VA
Garantia: 2 Anos
*Entrada* 
-Tensão nominal de entrada: Bi-Volt 115/127/220V
-Frequência de entrada: 60 Hz +/- 1 Hz
-Comprimento do Cabo: 1.22 metros
-Tipo de conexão: NBR 14136

*Saída* 
-Tensão nominal de saída: 115V
-Capacidade de Potência de Saída: 825 Watts / 1500 VA
-Freqüência de Saída (sincronizada com rede elétrica): 60 Hz
-Tipo de Forma de Onda: Senoidal aproximada
-Proteção Necessária na Corrente de Saída: 15A
*Baterias & Tempo de operação*
-Autonomia de 84 minutos
-Tipo de bateria: Bateria selada Chumbo-Acido livre de manutenção : a prova de vazamento
-Tempo de recarga típico: 24 hora(s)
-Cartucho de substituição de bateria: RBC110
-Quantidade de RBC™: 2

Peguei esta informação no site da APC, ou seja é um Nobreak de 12V então uma unica bateria externa é suficiente.

Bateria

*Quantidade*
2

http://i.dell.com/images/global/general/spacer.gif

*Tecnologia*
Ácido de chumbo

http://i.dell.com/images/global/general/spacer.gif

*Voltagem fornecida*
12 V

http://i.dell.com/images/global/general/spacer.gif

*Capacidade*
7 Ah

http://i.dell.com/images/global/general/spacer.gif

*Tempo de recarga*
12 hora(s)

http://i.dell.com/images/global/general/spacer.gif

*Recursos*
Sem manutenção, selado, à prova de vazamentos




Agora porque esquentaram ambos equipamentos?

Abraço a todos

----------


## alexandrecorrea

Tenho APC desse 1500va.. Sao duas baterias internas em serie.. Troquei elas por estacionárias externas de 70a cada.. E paralelo coloquei um carregador de 24v x 60a..

----------


## emilidani

> troque a bateria.. esta ai JA ERA !!
> 
> este no-break usa 24v !!! precisa colocar duas baterias em serie !!! por isso ferveu a bateria q voce colocou :P


Corretissimo!!!! esse nobreak tem duas baterias internas e saida para 24V. Tem que usar 2 baterias em serie......

----------


## ccbsumare

> Corretissimo!!!! esse nobreak tem duas baterias internas e saida para 24V. Tem que usar 2 baterias em serie......


Agora eu fiquei mais boando que peixe morto.

Se o Nobreak é de 12V conforme mostra a ficha técnica, mesmo assim tenho que colocar duas baterias em serie mesmo sendo baterias de 48Ah? 

Tem como retirar as baterias internas só deixar sé baterias externa e qual é a vantagem?

Abraço

----------


## rubem

A Dell (Como sempre) está com informação errada no site pelo visto, são dados diferentes do site de quem fabrica:
http://www.apc.com/products/resource...ku=BZ1500BI-BR

Alí diz:
Replacement Battery 

24008

24 de 24V, e 008 de 8Ah que é a capacidade das baterias 12V 7Ah em C100 (7Ah é a capacidade aproximada em C10, 7,2Ah em C20, etc).
Seria esse modulo então:



Nunca confie no vendedor, só no fabricante.

Se o site da Dell está mesmo muito errado (E a Dell é bem incompetente em fichas técnicas, colocam estagiários de marketing ao invez de engenheiros pra inserir dados no site, dá nisso) são 9 horas pra carga completa, isso que dizer uns 2A de corrente inicial de carga, perfeito pra bateria externa de uns 20Ah apenas.
("Perfeito" não quer dizer não carregar outras baterias, só quer dizer maior risco de desequalização por usar corrente baixa demais)


Pra ver como APC é 10x mais bem feito que os lixinhos nacionais tipo SMS, Volt ou RGC, esses teriam queimado nos primeiros minutos com bateria de tensão errada.

(Não necessariamente a bateria atual foi pro lixo, só reduziu muito a vida útil dela, teria que fazer um teste de descarregamento pra ver quanto sobrou de capacidade, algo tipo ligar uma lampada de 40W e esperar a tensão baixar pra 10,5V, se levar digamos 10 horas ela tem uns 400W armazenados, e 400/12 = 33Ah de capacidade. Que pra descarga em C10 (10 horas) até que não está ruim pra uma bateria que cozinhou as placas e separadores por umas horas. Se deixou as baterias internas dentro, então elas talvez também perderam capacidade, porque em tese elas reduziram de tensão (E a externa aumentou), duvido que tenham reduzido abaixo de uns 10V pra perder muita vida útil, mas é bom já ficar preparado pra troca delas em menos de 2 anos. Vida útil se mede em ciclos e capacidade de carga, depois de digamos 50 ciclos completos (Descarga total, e recarga total) a bateria perde 50% da capacidade, cai pra 3,5Ah de capacidade, ou seja, elas vão morrendo aos poucos)

----------


## rubem

> Rapaiz uso esse nobreak aqui ó a 8 anos.
> 
> http://www.processtec.com.br/prod,id...x0DxoCdrnw_wcB
> 
> Pensa num nobreak bão e que aguenta porrada da rede elétrica.
> 
> Se eu tiver que comprar outro vai ser igual. E são 4 baterias internas de 18 ah se não me engano, aguentam 3 servidores, 1 switch de 48 portas, conversor de fibra, routerboard, enfim, por umas 4 horas.
> 
> Abraços


Ah, mas aí você está com um nobreak 20x melhor, nem dá pra comparar.

Ele usa bateria RBC55, de 18Ah, e o tempo de recarga nessa ficha técnica (E na do site oficial) é de 3 horas.
Oras, pra fazer recarga de 18Ah em 3 horas precisa corrente de uns 7 ou 8Ah, ou seja, poderia ligar isso em um conjunto externo de 70Ah em baterias que esse nobreak ainda ia carregar perfeitamente.

(Situação bem diferentes dessas linhas domesticas ou soho, que tem corrente de carga de 1 ou 2Ah, que só carregam sem risco de desequalização bateiras de 7 a 20Ah, que levam, num modelo com corrente de 1Ah, cerca de 3 dias e pouco pra carregar uma bateria externa de 60Ah)

Pode ver que a APC não vende baterias maiores que uns uns 18 a 20Ah, essa linha da APC a Delta também tem (Acho que chama Amplon), mesmo esquema: Passou de 2KVA? Parte pra 48V. Muito melhor (Mais duravel, menos manutenção, menos problemas, melhor rendimento) 48V 18Ah (864W) do que 12V 72Ah (864W). Delta e APC fazem isso, e... são o que há de melhor em UPS no mundo todo.

(Pena que a SMS não aprende isso, continua insistindo em nobreaks 3KVA de 12V, vendendo bateria externa de 80Ah)

----------


## leovoip

E o detalhe... nunca trocamos as baterias... São as originais.

----------


## rubem

E mesmo que uma bateria danifique 2 ou 3 células, ainda assim não terá nenhum problema grave.

Numa bateria 12V, que tem 6 células de 2V, o normal é 1 ou 2 células de resistência mais baixa aquecerem mais e morrer mais cedo, com 1 célula ruim é a situação que em 5 minutos a tensão da bateria em uso cai de 13,5V pra 11,5V. Se são 2 células ruins, em poucos minutos a bateria cai de 13,5V pra 10V e o nobreak desliga. 4 células estão lá totalmente cheias, mas a tensão geral da bateria é baixa demais pro nobreak conseguir aproveitar.

Já com 4 baterias em serie você tem 24 células de 2V cada, tudo em série, de novo só 1 ou 2 células de resistência baixa são sacrificadas, não 1 de cada bateria mas sim 1 ou 2 das 24, a flutuação fica na casa dos 54V. Se 2 células estiverem ruins a tensão cai rapidinho pra uns 51V, mas... o nobreak só desliga quando a tensão geral cair pra 42V, ou seja, pode ter 4 ou 5 células ruins que ainda assim a capacidade das células restantes será bastante aproveitada.

Fora que no processo de carga você tem 24 células pra dissipar a sobrecorrente do processo (Em bateria 12V são só 6 celulas, e estão uma do lado da outra, se uma célula aquece a do lado aquece junto).

----------


## ccbsumare

Obrigado Rubens pela explicação.

Então eu posso pegar duas baterias estacionarias de 48ah e colocar em serie neste Nobreak?

E não preciso tirar as bateria internas do nobreak certo, pois vi no site da APC em perguntas e respostas dizendo que não é necessário retirar as baterias internas quando for usar baterias externas.

Abraço

----------


## rubem

Que dá pra ligar 2 baterias externas de 48Ah dá.

Veja o seguinte dado também: Leva 9 horas pra carregar a bateria interna de 7Ah, então pra carregar 48Ah vai demorar 8x mais (7x7 = 49Ah, mais os 7Ah das baterias internas), 8 x 9h = 72 horas. 3 dias pra uma carga completa caso as baterias sejam completamente descarregadas num blackout longo.

(Na prática depois de umas 40 horas vai ter uns 80% de carga nas baterias, já vai aguentar um blackout mediano)


O problema de colocar bateria de 7 e de 48Ah em paralelo é que QUANDO, ou SE, uma celula danificar, vai descarregar a outra bateria. Quem morre mais cedo nesses casos é a bateria interna (Pois é mal-ventilada, aquece demais).

Precisar tirar a interna não precisa, é só questão de minimizar os problemas futuros.

----------


## ccbsumare

Obrigado my friend.

Este nobreak a principio vai só se conectado cameras de Segurança e um Monitor.

Abraço

----------


## Zarttron

Sem puxar o saco de ninguem, mas esse rubem não da aula e sim da palestra. Toma no C_. kkkk

----------


## leovoip

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## gabrielest

> Sem puxar o saco de ninguem, mas esse rubem não da aula e sim da palestra. Toma no C_. kkkk


O bacana é que sabe e divide...tenho certeza que tem muitos mais que sabem bastante... mas a sabedoria só aumenta quando é dividida.
Parabéns

----------


## berimbau

Pessoal! Tenho um APC UPS 2200 com bateria externa de 45ah em serie. Porém tenho aqui duas baterias estacionarias de 240ah e gostaria de usa-las. Porém está falando que só pode usar no camelo baterias de 36ah. Procede isso? Como eu poderia usar?

----------


## rubem

O problema é que o nobreak não daria conta de carregar nem uma bateria de 80 ou 90Ah vazia, que dirá 2 de 240Ah!

Esses nobreaks tem um carregador interno que manda uns 3 a 5A, isso é corrente que dá conta de carregar com tranquilidade uma bateria vazia de uns 50Ah, com um pouco de dificuldade uma de 75Ah.
Geralmente a regra é 10x a corrente de carga. Se o fabricante diz pra usar até 36Ah, então a corrente de carga deve ser menor que 3,6A.

Nenhum nobreak tem carregador interno de uns 48A pra carregar direito 2 baterias de 240Ah (240 + 240 = 480Ah, por isso o ideal seria 48A), na verdade uns 20Ah de corrente de carga já estaria bom, mas nem isso os nobreaks costumam conseguir, os maiores são pra algo tipo pouco mais de 5A mesmo.

O problema todo é quando a bateria está com tensão baixa, está "vazia", uma corrente baixa vindo do nobreak não consegue subir a tensão da bateria, não carrega. Então SE você não descarregar essas baterias de 240Ah, o nobreak mantém elas carregadas.

Nesses casos o jeito é colocar um carregador flutuador de uns 20A só pra baterias, e isolar elas do nobreak por um diodo de uns 100A, assim só haverá energia circulando das baterias pro nobreak quando acabar a eletricidade.

Mas ligar direto uma bateria que seja de 100Ah, num nobreak comum desse, tem grandes chances de não carregar quando a bateria ficar meio vazia, se for black-outs curtos tipo 5 minutos por semana talvez sobreviva muitos meses, mas geralmente já na primeira descarga o nobreak não consegue mais carregar as baterias.

(Até porque se o nobreak manda 3A pra carga, 480Ah seria 480 / 3 = 160 horas, mas as baterias não armazenam tudo o que circula e na prática precisa 40% a mais de tempo, 160 + 40% = 224 horas pra carregar essas baterias! São 9 dias e pouco. Se usar um carregador de 20A será 480 / 20 = 24 + 40% = 33 horas, pouco mais de 1 dia, já tá bom)

----------


## ccbsumare

Meu Deus quando eu crescer quero ser igual a vc kkkkkkkkkkkk

parabens.

----------


## Bravo

concordo com o Rubem

----------


## rogermacedo

olá amigos, bom quebrei a cabeça por dias, pois comprei 2 baterias freedom estacionaria de 70ah para colocar em um nobreak tsshara UPS-Professional no manual dis para colocar máximo de 2 baterias externa 2x12=24v de 50ah + as 2 internas de 7ah 2x12=24v somando as 7ah in + as externas 50ah = 57ah para 70ah uma diferença de 13ah, liguei hoje pela manha, as baterias estava meio descarregadas com 11,8v pois deveria estar no estoque, o nobreak carregou, e esta em tenção de flutuação com 0,5 v a menos do que o que esta na especificação das baterias, estou monitorando, quando coloquei as baterias ficou carregando em 23,9v as 09:50, as 16:00 horas ja estava em 26,4v e as 20:50 flutuando com picos de 28,6 bom quanto ao tempo de uso não sei porque mesmo com a bateria sem baixar carga ele desliga em 30 min, mesmo sem nada ligado. acredito que pode ser alguma configuração, vou ver um cabo de impressora para acessar o nobreak, bom amigos, este dados que estou colocando aqui é o que eu procurava a dias e não encontrei,o que cheguei mais próximo disto foi uma pessoa que colocou 2 baterias de 90ah e 2 carregadores inteligentes para carregar as baterias sendo um carregador para cada bateria, no meu como estar me parece que em caso de descarga vai levar umas 25 a 30 horas para carregar novamente as baterias. gostaria de pessoas que colocasse os dados de seus no-breaks e baterias para que sirva de exemplo para outras pessoas, assim passar confiança e ajudar dimensionar na compra das baterias podendo levar ao máximo a autonomia do conjunto. mais uma vez obrigado a todos.

----------


## rubem

O problema não é só a demora, mas esse risco de desequalizar a tensão pelas células.

28,6V é a tensão das 12 células em série (Cada bateria tem 6 células de 2V), cada célula devia ter então cerca de 2,38V.
Mas... quando se carrega com corrente baixa (1A numa bateria de 50Ah) as vezes ocorre de 3 ou 4 células irem pra 2,45V, e as outras ficam em 2,3V. Como 2,45V é sobretensão, essas células vão durar pouco, vão morrer mais cedo, ou talvez tenha a sorte de um cantinho das chapas estarem mais próximas que o normal e a tensão sobe sem armazenar muita corrente porque não existiu diferente de tensão por toda a superfície da chapa, nesse caso a tensão da célula cai de 2,45 pra 2V em segundos. E o nobreak desliga quando a tensão fica abaixo de uns 21V (Porque ele não tem como ler a tensão de cada célula).

A carga cíclica comum numa bateria de 50Ah seria com carregador de 5A, mas esse tipo de bateria prefere corrente tipo 10A ao invés de 1A, ou seja, prefere carga a 0,2C ao invés de 0,02C, prefere corrente que corresponde a 20% da capacidade, do que corrente de 2%. Não dá pra fazer FLUTUAÇÃO com corrente tão alta (Flutuação se faz até com 0,08A), mas o começo de carga e equalização com corrente alta evita esses problemas de desequalização.

Esses TSShare Prof. que eu saiba tem mosfet no circuito de carga, ele chega a pouco mais de 4A de corrente, devia mesmo conseguir carregar normal bateria de 50Ah, só demoraria umas 18h mas carregaria. Teria que dar uma ciclada nessas baterias, e carregar até esses 28,6V por alguma hora pra desequalizar, vai saber se essas baterias não passaram muito calor no armazenamento, ou se não ficaram de lado no transporte ou chacoalharam demais a ponto do gel se posicionar mal pelo meio das fibras entre as chapas, só dando mais um ou 2 ciclos nelas pra ter certeza se estão ok.

Carregador externo em bateria estacionaria é ok, mas recomendo um diodo entre bateria e nobreak, pra evitar que a tensão de carga do nobreak engane o carregador externo (Carregadores funcionam lendo a tensão da bateria, se tiver outro carregador ligando mandando algo pra bateria um carregador vai ler a tensão do outro), tipo isso, só troca o controlador de carga por um carregador ligado na tomada:
*https://under-linux.org/attachment.p...6&d=1426171395
*

----------


## rogermacedo

olá amigo, as baterias é chumbo acido, não gel. mais informação do produto (http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br), estou pensando em colocar um rele e fazer como indicado aqui no forum, recoloco as 2 internas de 7ah e o rele faz o trabalho de transferir a carga, quanto ao carregador um de 10ha automático resolve, fiz o seguinte, analisando a placa do nobreak vi que tem 2 saídas diferentes 1 para as baterias internas que contem mais algumas coisas como capacitores.. etc acredito por ser uma conexão para baterias mais fracas, já a saída para o conector externo sai mais bruta digamos, por ser para baterias mais fortes, fiz o seguinte retirei as baterias internas isolei o terminal e coloquei o cabo dentro direto no conector da baterias externa. ficou muito bom. com tudo ligado em um teste agora pela manha o primeiro beep de uso da bateria se deu com 16 minutos, ja para o segundo se passou quase 40 e não vi o beep tive que sair para trabalhar liguei novamente o filtro de linha do nobreak estes beep é um aviso para ter previsão de quando irá desligar o sistema. pretendo fazer o seguinte, vou deixar um dia em teste e ver autonomia e tempo de recarga, dados das baterias,

*Bateria Estacionária Freedom – DF1000 –70Ah*

_A Bateria estacionária Freedom é fabricada pela Johnson Controls, empresa líder mundial na fabricação de baterias automotivas._
_As baterias estacionárias Freedom além de possuírem as certificações ISO9002, ISO14000 e ISOTS16949, são homologadas pela Anatel._
_Principais Aplicações:_
_Ups / No-break; PABX; Centrais Telefônicas; Sinalização; Iluminação de Emergência; Energia Solar; Monitoramento Remoto; Alarmes; Vigilância Eletrônica; Subestações Elétricas; Telecomunicações e outras._

_Características Gerais:_

_- As baterias estacionárias Freedom foram projetadas para que os efeitos da corrosão dos pólos e da expansão das placas não prejudiquem o seu desempenho e para que suportem os esforços existentes durante seu transporte e manuseio, evitando derramamento de eletrólito._
_- A bateria estacionária Freedom é uma bateria livre de manutenção, portanto não necessita de reposição de água ou eletrólito durante sua vida útil._
_- As baterias estacionárias Freedom foram projetadas para uma vida útil superior a 4 anos ( a uma temperatura de 25 ºC e profundidade de descarga de 20% )_

_Especificações Técnicas:__Tensão: 12V C-10 : 54Ah C-20 : 60Ah C-100 : 70Ah_
_Tensão de Flutuação : de 13,2 a 13,8V @ 25 ºC_
_Tensão Carga / Equalização : de 14,4 a 15,5V @ 25 ºC_
_Peso : 14,7 Kg_
_
Garantia: 2 Anos _

----------


## raumaster

> Carregador externo em bateria estacionaria é ok, mas recomendo um diodo entre bateria e nobreak, pra evitar que a tensão de carga do nobreak engane o carregador externo (Carregadores funcionam lendo a tensão da bateria, se tiver outro carregador ligando mandando algo pra bateria um carregador vai ler a tensão do outro), tipo isso, só troca o controlador de carga por um carregador ligado na tomada:
> *https://under-linux.org/attachment.p...6&d=1426171395
> *


Oi Rubem, tópico antigo, mas achei sobre o assunto que eu tava procurando. Tenho uma bateria de 75Ah estacionaria em um nobreak APC de 600VA apenas, ele até carrega, mas demora demais. Essa solução que você deu é viável? Basta soldar um diodo no meio do caminho no positivo em direção ao nobreak? Qual capacidade escolher pra esse diodo? Eu comprei um carregador inteligente externo de 12A de capacidade de recarga, ia fazer manualmente de vez em quando ou quando precisar, depois de uma descarga profunda, um carga com o carregador, desligando os cabos do nobreak, mas fazer isso manualmente tornaria tudo meio incomodo. Se solucionar só com um diodo no meio do cabo positivo, vou fazer.

Obrigado!

----------


## rubem

Se deixar uma bateria interna, uma 12V 5 ou 7Ah, pode usar diodo qualquer de 50A ou mais, aproveita que os de 95A são mais em conta e usa, uma margem bem grande dá mais segurança: https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...-parafuso--_JM

Sem outra bateria pequena no nobreak, aí conforme o nobreak usado vai precisar um sisteminha com rele pra desligar o carregador externo, dá muito trabalho, tem bateria 12V 7Ah de marca barata a R$ 60, mete uma no nobreak e pronto, isola com um diodo entre ela e a bateria externa e será feliz além de economizar tempo na montagem.

----------


## raumaster

Serve esse diodo?

https://www.americanas.com.br/produt...bloqueio-diode

O carregador externo que comprei é esse:

https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...0-1b637f959873

Lá diz que ele ao detectar carga completa ele passa a flutuar em 13.5Volts. Ainda assim precisa desse sistema com relé?

EDITADO: Ah, entendi o motivo de deixar uma bateria interna... pq o nobreak vai ficar notificando de bateria defeituosa ou ausente, correto? Esse aqui foi adaptado, nao tem engate externo pra bateria, tive que tirar a interna... mas ele liga mesmo sem bateria, so fica um LED vermelho indicando sem bateria...

----------


## rubem

Se o nobreak liga sem bateria, então não precisa a bateria interna, é pros casos onde não liga sem ela (Apitam e não ligam, sempre dei azar de só pegar esses).

Esse diodo serve, qualquer um acima de uns 20 ou 30A serve, esse tá meio exagerado, vai só pagar mais caro a toa, não precisa muita coisa (Numa torre que montei só com um rádio digital a uns anos, daqueles que consomem uns 40W, meti diodos 1N5408 em paralelo, acho que 4, dá pouco mais de 10A, tá lá a anos rodando).

Esse carregador parece muito bom, flutuação realmente não é uma necessidade básica, sempre usamos simplesmente porque era mais fácil meter fonte fixa em 13,5V do que fazer a carga cíclica e ficar monitorando quando ela cai pra recarregar (É o que notebook faz, com li-ion, por exemplo), era só falta de CI barato e confiável pra isso, hoje já tem mais deles. Muito carregador "clássico" é caro simplesmente porque usa trafo pesado, com muito cobre, e montagem manufaturada que demora (Bobinar o trafo), as vezes o trafo igual vem despadronizado e flutua a 12,8V ou pouco mais, quem tem medo das fontes chaveadas modernas tá só sendo bobo, na verdade carregador pra bicicleta elétrica (Que usam baterias agm) tem na China a US$ 10, é só questão de escala de produção, a gente não tem tanta demanda pra carregador de uns 10A a ponto de sustentar uma fabricação em massa, aí fica meio caro, por mais que uns achem barato demais (Provavelmente por comparar com os no breaks DC da Volt e cia, esses são MUITO caros, culpa da escala pequena na fabricação nela e na concorrência).

----------


## raumaster

Blz. Comprei aquele diodo que vc me indicou. Grato pela dica!

----------

